# Curtis 1231C Control Wiring Fuse



## gnikmas (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

On page 12 of the Curtis Motor Controller Manual there is a paragraph about "Control Wiring Fuse". The paragraph says a 10A fuse should be connected in series with the B+ feed. Is this correct? Is this a typo intended to say a 10A fuse on the KSI feed?

Sam


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am sure that they mean the wire connecting from B+ to the KSI input. With the Curtis, you can tap the battery pack at any point 24V or higher to complete the KSI circuit; I tap it at 24V to clear the 30VDC maximum rating of my KSI relay (standard Bosch type 30A or 40A automotive) contacts. Also, I usually choose to fuse it lower than 10A, since I can't imagine that the KSI circuit uses that much power. I keep the contactor on all of the time when the key is on and switch my KSI relay on and off with the throttle switch. With the Logisystems controllers, you have to apply the full voltage to the KSI input, but otherwise control very similar.


----------



## gnikmas (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds reasonable, thanks kittydog42.


----------

